# My Success Story



## johigarcia (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey Everyone!
I am new here so pardon me if i made any mistakes or violated any rule of the forum. I would like to share my story of IVF so that all the others who are facing problems in having child can be motivated and understand that one day your wish will definitely come true.!!
So here it is:
I recollect when despite everything I trusted that getting pregnant was recently going to happen when I was prepared. One day I would acknowledge I was "late" and pee on a stick and plan some tricky charming approach to astonish my better half with the uplifting news that he would have been a daddy. The "how I discovered" story among new mothers is a great deal like the "how he proposed" story among new ladies, and I generally feel a little cut of sadness and desire when those stories are being swapped, particularly when it's my turn and my story is met with evident inconvenience. I generally thought my story would be a straightforward one, yet the months traveled every which way and no uplifting news at any point accompanied them. We did all that we could for about three years until at long last, we were confronted with the reality that IVF was our exclusive expectation.

We chose that IVF was the correct decision for us. What's more, when the choice was made and the procedure started, I felt relief. Without a doubt, there were blood draws, ultrasounds and needles&#8230; parcels and bunches of needles. It positively wasn't simple. In any case, it felt like we were at last accomplishing an option that is other than meandering aimlessly seeking after progress. There were unmistakable movements, follicle numbers and hormone levels to clutch. Regardless I had a long trip in front of me, yet I at last felt that I knew where I was going, and all streets prompted parenthood. Clearly my clinic helped me in getting me the deserved happiness.
That's my story friends, hope you can learn from it and never ever get disheartened because nothing lasts forever.

_This message has been edited in one part by a moderator_


----------

